# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Andreia Brazier

## jelena

Andreia Brazier-WBFF Pro Physique Athlete

Hλικία:34

Υψος:1.65 

Bάρος:53 κ.

Γεννήθηκε  στις 31 Ιανουαρίου το 1978 στhn Βραζιλία. Η πρώτη της επαφή με το άθλημα γίνεται το 1992,οταν μια φίλη την καλει να προπονηθουν μαζι σ΄ένα συνοικιακό γυμναστηριο. Ήταν "έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά" όπως αποκαλύπτει η ίδια σε συνεντευξη της.Απο τότε αρχίζει να γυμνάζεται εντατικά,και να περνάει πολυ χρόνο στο γυμναστηριο.Μόλις το 2009 όμως γίνεται η μεγάλη αλλαγή στο σώμα της όταν συνδυάζει σωστή διατροφή με ανάλογο πρόγραμμα προπόνησης.Δηλώνει φαν των συνθετων συνδυασμων ασκησεων μαζι με σουπερ σετ,και του υπερτροφικου τυπου προπονησης.

Σε ότι αφορα την διατροφή της,ακολουθεί κύκλο υδατανθράκων,οπου τις 3-4 μερες καταναλωνει χαμηλη ποσοτητα και την επομενη μερα υψηλη(re-feed)
Είναι παντρεμενη με τον Τom Brazier,o οποιος της αλλαζει την διατροφη αναλογα με το πως φαινεται την εκαστοτε περιοδο.

Οι συμμετοχες της σε αγωνες: ΜΙAMI PRO
                                            WBFF Denmark Pro
                                            WBFF DIVA FITNESS MODEL




Kάποιες φωτογραφιες της:

----------


## jelena



----------


## jelena



----------


## jelena



----------


## sofos

γυναικαρα απλα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jelena

> γυναικαρα απλα


 :03. Thumb up: Είναι η άτιμη, και τυχερη γιατι ταυτοχρονα ειναι μικροκαμωμενη,εχει και μυικη μαζα και γραμμωση :08. Turtle:

----------


## jelena

Εδω ειναι σε παραλια της Κυπρου την οποια επισκεφθηκε προσφατα..

----------


## billys15

Wow! Δυναμη... :02. Rocking:

----------


## lila_1

> Είναι η άτιμη, και τυχερη γιατι ταυτοχρονα ειναι μικροκαμωμενη,εχει και μυικη μαζα και γραμμωση


Οι μικροκαμμωμένες είναι πάντα ευνοημένες ως προςτ η μυικότητα και τη γράμμωση....

----------


## Fratsou

Πω πω πω :02. Shock:

----------


## jelena

> Οι μικροκαμμωμένες είναι πάντα ευνοημένες ως προςτ η μυικότητα και τη γράμμωση....


Ναι ρε Λιλα γμτ... :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

Παρα πολυ μου αρεσει!!!Πολυ καλη!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> Είναι η άτιμη, και τυχερη γιατι ταυτοχρονα ειναι μικροκαμωμενη,εχει και μυικη μαζα και γραμμωση





> Οι μικροκαμμωμένες είναι πάντα ευνοημένες ως προςτ η μυικότητα και τη γράμμωση....


ρε για καθηστε καλα που θα την πειτε και μικροκαμωμενη!φτου σας! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


πολυ ομορφη παντως και πολυ καλος μυικος διαχωρισμος!με αρεσει,να την ψηφισουμε! :01. Razz:

----------


## jelena

> ρε για καθηστε καλα που θα την πειτε και μικροκαμωμενη!φτου σας!
> 
> 
> πολυ ομορφη παντως και πολυ καλος μυικος διαχωρισμος!με αρεσει,να την ψηφισουμε!


Xεχεχε :01. Mr. Green:  αφου ειναι ρε Gym,ψεμματα να λεμε και ειναι και κορμαρα!
Γιατι ως γνωστον τα ακριβα αρωματα μπαινουν σε μικρα μπουκαλακια(κλισε αλλα ισχυει) :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> Xεχεχε αφου ειναι ρε Gym,ψεμματα να λεμε και ειναι και κορμαρα!
> Γιατι ως γνωστον τα ακριβα αρωματα μπαινουν σε μικρα μπουκαλακια(κλισε αλλα ισχυει)


δεν ειναι λεμε...1.65 γυναικαρα ειναι! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

1.60 με το ζόρι είναι gym...
Φαίνεται και από τα κιλά της και από το σώμα της...

Edit.. το γράφει κ στο προσωπικό προφίλ της

----------


## jelena

> 1.60 με το ζόρι είναι gym...
> Φαίνεται και από τα κιλά της και από το σώμα της...
> 
> Edit.. το γράφει κ στο προσωπικό προφίλ της


Όντως φαινεται απο τις φωτογραφιες καθαρα οτι ειναι κατω απο 1.65..

Αν κ στο simplyshredded στην συνεντευξη 1.65 δινει..θα μου πεις που ξερουμε οτι ισχυει..αλλου την βρηκα και 30 κ οχι 34 σε οτι αφορα την ηλικια της...αυτα παιζουνε παντα

----------


## marvin

> 1.60 με το ζόρι είναι gym...
> Φαίνεται και από τα κιλά της και από το σώμα της...
> 
> Edit.. το γράφει κ στο προσωπικό προφίλ της


 :03. Thumb up: Με το πολυ ζορι 1.60 και να την τραβανε... :01. Mr. Green: 

Η ουσια βεβαια εινσι οτι εχει πολυ καλο κορμι!!

----------


## gym

ρε...πλακα εκανα παναθεμα σας!θιχτηκατε για το υψος της!ειπαμε γυναικαρα ειναι αιντε! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## koukoutsaki

κορμαρα ειναι 
τελικα οντως μ φαινεται οι κοπελες κατω απο 1 68 ειναι πιο ευνοημενες σε μυικοτητα

----------


## ggeorge

> Όντως φαινεται απο τις φωτογραφιες καθαρα οτι ειναι κατω απο 1.65..
> 
> Αν κ στο simplyshredded στην συνεντευξη 1.65 δινει..θα μου πεις που ξερουμε οτι ισχυει..αλλου την βρηκα και 30 κ οχι 34 σε οτι αφορα την ηλικια της...αυτα παιζουνε παντα


 ε βρηκα τη λυση του προβληματος

Οταν ηταν 30 χρονων ήταν 1.65
Στα 34 μαζεψε λιγο και εγινε 1.60.     :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## jelena



----------


## jelena



----------


## johny_8

μονο με το βλέμα που σε κοιτάει..........  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα τυχαία. 




Διαλέγω Andreia με τα μπούνια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

Στην αριστερη σαν τη στικουδη ειναι  :03. Clap:

----------


## lila_1

Στην αριστερή δεν είναι αυτή ρε :08. Turtle:

----------


## jelena

> Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα τυχαία. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Διαλέγω Andreia με τα μπούνια



Η αριστερή είναι η Adriana Lima και ειναι εξωτικά όμορφη στο προσωπο,στο κορμι ομως της δινει σεμιναρια η Brazier,να τα λέμε αυτά :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

Ελξεις.....step ups ....αρσεις θανατου κοριτσια...!ΟΧΙ ΡΟΖ ΒΑΡΑΚΙΑ.....

----------


## vagg

φανταστικη!!  οταν μεγαλωσω ετσι θελω να ειναι το κοριτσι μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fratsou

Παρτε κι ενα βιντεακι :01. Wink:

----------


## Specter

Ρίξτε μια ματια και σε αυτήν καλουτσικια φαινεται :01. Razz:

----------


## heck21

φιλε την βλεπώ καθε μέρα εδω και 1 μίνα ... Η κοπέλα είναι ταλέντο

----------


## tolis93

εφοσον ειναι αφιερωμα στη πρωτη μπορεις να παραχωρησεις τη καριερα της?φενεται καλη θελω να δω π πηρε μερος γιατι δεν την εχω ξανα ακουσει αν κ δεν ασχολουμαι με γυναικειο bodybuilding

----------


## Specter

> εφοσον ειναι αφιερωμα στη πρωτη μπορεις να παραχωρησεις τη καριερα της?φενεται καλη θελω να δω π πηρε μερος γιατι δεν την εχω ξανα ακουσει αν κ δεν ασχολουμαι με γυναικειο bodybuilding


Μολις πριν απο λίγο την βρήκα στο youtube  τυχαια δεν ξέρω αμα είναι θα ψάξω λίγο αργοτερα ομως  για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γιατι τώρα εχω και κάτι άλλο να κάνω πάντως καλο σωματάκι έχει και αυτη  :01. Mr. Green: γενικα

----------


## tolis93

> Μολις πριν απο λίγο την βρήκα στο youtube  τυχαια δεν ξέρω αμα είναι θα ψάξω λίγο αργοτερα ομως  για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γιατι τώρα εχω και κάτι άλλο να κάνω πάντως καλο σωματάκι έχει και αυτη γενικα


καλα τι το ανοιξες το θεμα τοτε να μας αφησεις με τη ξεροσταλια? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

το θεμα συγχωνευτηκε...αναζητηση παιδια και θα βρειτε πολλα... :03. Thumb up: 

οταν ποσταρετε σε μια αθλητρια μην πετατε βιντεακια αλλων αθλητριων...ψαξτε κ μπορει να υπαρχει ηδη τοπικ για την καθε μια... :08. Toast:

----------


## Fratsou

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ezOLkvkAtQ

----------


## Blast



----------


## chourdakis

> 


would bang till deathhhhhhhh :02. Shock:

----------

